# Portugal Telecon



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi

Anyone advise me on the data cap on internet with these.
We are moving to a new house and the owner doesnt know. We have satellite here atm but dont necessarily want o continue with it


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Not sure who you mean by that but possibly SAPO PT or MEO?....... iif you do, then they have a variety of packages with everything from capped dial up to broadband to unlimited fibre optic on offer. 

Depending on package, MEO also offer TV, phone and sim cards for cell phones as well.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Roving Dongles are data capped i.e. exceed data speed throttled
Generally when paid by D/D ADSL, F/O, fixed wireless router like NOS unlimited although every contract has some sort of "fair useage" policy tucked away in small print.

Why doesn't owner know what he has? or he might not, plan on taking Sat Internet? with you until you can establish exactly what is available


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi m8 
thanks

Big dilema for me. 
Not sure what there is there, the lady doesnt know either, except its PT which is probably MEO.
We have Tooway Sat and need to move it to the house but the guy who was going to do it has disappeared..


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you have the telephone number it's very easy to check at any PT/Meo shop or online as to what should be available
Equally with postcode and actual location you could also check what Vodafdone or NOS could offer as an alternative
All 3 have options on their websites

PT is all re branded as such now as Meo but again depends on exact location and infrastructure what you can get
Tooway a doddle to reinstall yourself,


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks canoeman


----------

